# Could you lift your dog in an emergency?



## Chicagocanine

I was thinking about this... If your dog was sick or injured, could you lift/move them by yourself? 
If your dog is too big to lift, do you have a device or a plan on how you would move them in an emergency?
Bianca is right near the limit of what I can lift/move. I can carry her short distances, but if I ever get a dog who weighs more than her I would need an alternate plan or something.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chicagocanine said:


> I was thinking about this... If your dog was sick or injured, could you lift/move them by yourself?
> If your dog is too big to lift, do you have a device or a plan on how you would move them in an emergency?


Funny you ask this...I downsized when I got Rafi because I had to lift Chama (70 pounds), Basu (80 pounds) and Massie (90 pounds) at some point in their lives and it was very difficult for me. I did have an emergency situation with both Basu and Chama and I had to lift and carry them a short distance. Not fun! 

I also found it very difficult lifting the two gsds into the back of my truck. 

Rafi weighs a very manageable 60 pounds and, as much as I am tempted, I am going to stay on the small side!


----------



## Hercules

I lift my 83 pound Hercules for fun every now and then, I've picked him up the way your do a cat or a little dog, piggy back ride style, and I haven't tried this yet but I KNOW I could pick him up fireman's carry style because during training with my Marine Corps recruiters, I had to fireman's carry my friend who is 185. So yes lol.


----------



## Konotashi

Ozzy, Shelbye, Schatzi, and Aiden weigh between 4 and 24 lbs., so they're all easy to pick up. Sania however, is a bit more of a challenge. Not because of her weight, but because she'll fight back. When we had to carry her to the car once and the pavement was HOT, she fought which made it VERY difficult to carry her. It's mostly her head hitting mine that makes it difficult. She weighs roughly 65 lbs.


----------



## Cilafiona

I've carried Charlie before. Luckily, he's young and scrawny still-- about 65 lbs. But I do know how to do the fireman's carry and have lifted my share of people during training. So I know I'll be able to lift him in case of an emergency.

One thing I haven't thought about until right now is the importance of _how_ you'd lift your dog in certain circumstances. For instance, if he's injured, what types of lifting technique would be appropriate that would not further injure him?


----------



## Mrs.K

Yes, I can carry them. 

I actually had it happen with Zenzy. When she got out of the surgery I had to carry her and so I did. I am strong enough to carry her, to carry my male and the little one is the least I have to worry about now.


----------



## Good_Karma

I almost answered yes, but in reality I don't know if I can pick up 90 lb Niko. I weigh about 110 lbs, and I know I can pick up an 80 lb bag of concrete mix, but it's a struggle. So if I am lifting ten more pounds of weight, and if he's struggling, I doubt I could do it.

But once I carried Rosa a quarter of a mile home when she cut her paw on ice. She enjoyed the ride.


----------



## bianca

Yup but she is only 50 pounds at the moment. Used to lift my Rotti/lab cross who was 40 kgs (88 pounds). I've also become quite strong from helping move my husband around (paraplegic who weighs over 100 kgs!!!!)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

the aussies yes, they are around 40lbs each, but carry them a distance? I don't think so.

Masi weighs in around 73#, unless my adrenaline was really pumping, I doubt I could pick her up. 

With Dodge when he was here, he was around 80-85#, had mobility issues towards the end, he was a smart cookie (and Masi is learning the same thing for future reference!),,he would put his front feet up on whatever, (car, couch, bed) and wait for me to boost him up..As for picking him up? No way. Going upstairs at night, cause god forbid the dog didn't sleep with me every nite, I had a harness type device, that had handles on the front and back,,I'd take the front and hubby would take the back, we'd guide/stablize/ haul him up

If the dog was "down", and I had to move him, I'd most likely use some type of tarp, blanket get them on it, and drag them but actually lift them off the ground, couldn't do it


----------



## onyx'girl

I have two over 90# and one that is 80. I would not be able to carry them(especially deadweight) without struggling, and that may not be good if they were injured, I'd put them in a blanket & my adrenaline would kick in and I'd get a super rush of strength!


----------



## Jax's Mom

My boxer was 65lbs when she died. The day before she died I was carrying her around like a baby (had no idea she was going to die the next day I used to do it all the time for fun).
Carrying dead weight is entirely different than a live dog. 
We ended up having to bundle her in a sheet and carry her that way because both of us couldn't get a hold of her without holding her by the ankles or something like a slab of meat 
One day if I get into a morbid enough mood, I'm going to make a stretcher out of broomsticks and canvas in case one of the dogs get injured, so we don't have to do that again.


----------



## kiya

When Cheyenne died, he was over 100lbs. It was snowing, I was home alone and I let him out to get some fresh air because he was acting strange, he went under the deck thats when I realized something was really wrong. I had to get him out of there so I got a blanket, crawled under the deck, 30" high or so, manipulated him onto the blanket and dragged him out & to my truck. You would be suprised the strength you have when you need it.


----------



## Marissa

Working in the clinic I have had to lift 90+ pound dogs when they come in critical. Adrenaline definetly helps. I have been thinking about this a lot lately because the weather has been hot and we have been seeing a lot of heat strokes lately. Obviously I know enough not to take my dog out when it's too warm/humid and not to push him too far but things happen... When Im out running with my son and my shepherd I wonder how I would handle the situation if he went down and my sons in a stroller...but this is why I always have my cell phone with me.


----------



## Samba

I know of people who can not lift their dog if it is down. They would have to call for help. 

I don't know what kind of lift device might work?


----------



## Stosh

I can now but probably won't be able to lift Stosh much longer, so I'm glad you asked the question. I'll be more prepared now.


----------



## arycrest

I have a bad back!

Can I carry any of the Hooligans? *NO*!
Can I lift any of the Hooligans (as in getting them up in the van)? *YES*!

Have I even needed help lifting one of them? *YES*! 1. When Niki collapsed in the yard, one of my neighbor's had to help me lift him in the van. 2. When Ringer got stuck in a hole under the steps, my neighbor helped me flip the steps up, and while I pushed he pulled to get him out of the hole - then we both lifted him in the van. Again, when he went down the day I had him put down my neighbor helped me get him in the van.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Yes, I can carry any of my guys without a problem. I've had to lift other dogs as well. We had a Greyhound rip it nails off lure coursing at our place and I bandaged it's feet and carried it to the owners car (now I check dogs nails BEFORE I let them run - the Grey's nails were waaay too long). I've also had to pick up a Rotties and put it in the kiddie pool we have to cool it down when the owner said they couldn't do it.

One thing to remember when lifting an injured or unknown dog - make sure to turn YOUR face away from the dogs face when you lift! If the dog is injured they may snap and you don't want your face right in theirs.


----------



## bratt

*not sure what i'd do*

It's great that someone posted this question, because i was just thinking about this. A friend of mine was out with his lab training for search and rescue and yukon was bit by a rattlesnake. He was by himself and had to carry the dog back to the car. This made me think about what i would have done, and i couldn't come up with anything. I don't think i could carry a full size GSD. Not sure what to do in that kind of a situation. A lot of the places i go running there is no cell service. Any suggestions if ever caught in this kind of a situation.


----------



## squerly

Sure, no problem. Got to catch him first.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I have a difficult time lifting my Laekenois. He's about 70 pounds. But you bet! In an emergency nothing is going to stop me from lifting him.

Carry him for a mile. No, can't do that. That's why I'm very careful where we go off-leash.


----------



## Catu

In my SAR team is a must that you have to be able to lift your own dog. If you are a 100 lbs female you can't have a big rottweiller who weights as much as you. This is one of the reason SAR handlers prefer smaller dogs nowadays.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I can only pick up Sigurd if he stays still, which is like, never. I try to do it sometimes to show him love but he wiggles. I think if he was injured I could, my SO can for sure though.


----------



## AbbyK9

Abby weighs in at 65lbs, Ronja at about 55lbs. I can say without a doubt that I can both pickup and carry them if there's need. 

I'll be taking Ronja to Vermont for the Iron Dog competition in September, which requires the handler to carry the dog during part of the course. Let's just say I'm glad I've got a Malinois.  My poor friend Jess will be doing the course with her 100lbs Shiloh ... I'm not sure she'll be able to carry him.


----------



## paulag1955

I can lift my 100 lb, disabled niece and carry her a short distance but I'm not sure if I could carry an 80-ish pound, struggling dog. Surely not over distance...it's not like I'm getting any younger or stronger, either. Something to think about.


----------



## Myles

My big teddy bear max? Hes in trouble adrenaline kicks in oh yea he will be over my shoulder while im running from the danger haha


----------



## AbbyK9

> I'm not sure if I could carry an 80-ish pound, struggling dog.


That actually brings up a very good point - does anyone here work with their dogs on being calm when they're being picked up and carried? Does anyone actually practice picking up and holding/carrying their dogs?


----------



## paulag1955

AbbyK9 said:


> That actually brings up a very good point - does anyone here work with their dogs on being calm when they're being picked up and carried? Does anyone actually practice picking up and holding/carrying their dogs?


I'm still carrying Shasta quite a bit. Of course, she still weighs under 35 pounds. When she gets up over 50, you can bet I won't be carrying her upstairs to her crate just because I don't want her dirty paws on the carpet. So she actually doesn't struggle when I pick her up, but who knows what she might do if she was injured.


----------



## selzer

I can lift any of them so I said yes. However, if they are injured and I am at home, I am going to put them in a travel crate and then lift the travel crate. When I get to the vet, they will help me lift it out of the vehicle. 

Yes, I have done this a number of times. When Arwen had her c-section I did not want her jumping out of the car. I lifted her and the crate out of the car. When she hemmoraged the next morning. I put her in the crate, and lifted it into my car. The vet (it was Sunday of course) helped me lift it out, and opened up for me. 

When Jenna was several months old, I walked her into town. She was then tired. I hoisted her onto my shoulders and carried her the four miles home. THAT was fun, but entirely my fault.


----------



## paulag1955

There is no way I could lift Shasta's crate and she's not even into a full-sized one yet.


----------



## selzer

You might be amazed at what you can do when you have to get your bleeding bitch to an ER now. Arwen weighed 85 at the time and with the crate, weighed a lot more. But nothing like 130 pounds. Still, I would have put a dog that size in the crate and used skids to load it into the SUV.


----------



## sagelfn

AbbyK9 said:


> That actually brings up a very good point - does anyone here work with their dogs on being calm when they're being picked up and carried? Does anyone actually practice picking up and holding/carrying their dogs?


I do pick up Sage (80-85lbs) and he remains calm like "sigh... what are you up to now" but I've only picked him up from a stand or sit, I need to figure out how and if I can pick him up if he were laying down. If he were injured I would not want to hurt him further by lifting him awkwardly. Good idea to have a backup plan!


----------



## selzer

No. I did with Jenna. Not with any of the others. I think I got a cell phone instead. It was cheaper. Dad is only a phone call away. I do not go off road into deep ravines with them, well not often. But even there, calling Dad is the way to go, rather than carrying the injured dog out.


----------



## paulag1955

selzer said:


> You might be amazed at what you can do when you have to get your bleeding bitch to an ER now. Arwen weighed 85 at the time and with the crate, weighed a lot more. But nothing like 130 pounds. Still, I would have put a dog that size in the crate and used skids to load it into the SUV.


I'm not thinking of the weight, I'm thinking of the dimensions of the crate. I'm not that tall and I have short arms.


----------



## selzer

But if your dog is seriously injured -- Arwen's c-section incision was hemorraging. I was AFRAID to do anything to hurt her more. In the crate, the bottom is solid and she is less likely to be pushed or prodded somewhere that would cause more pain and trouble. 

Also, it is not always safe to lift a dog in pain. A dog in pain may bite. My brother's collie tried to take his face off. She had been hit by a car and her hip was completely dislocated. He picked her up and she bit him good in the face. In his defense, he did not hold it against her.


----------



## paulag1955

Of course the hardest thing would be for me not to freak out...I'm squeamish! I like to think I could manage it, but I just don't know. I know people do some pretty amazing things when their adrenalin kicks in, so maybe this old granny would surprise herself.


----------



## Eva von Selah

I could lift and carry Eva for as long as necessary. She's 80 lbs and I am a 6' 1" 185-lb male, age 44. I think I could carry her to were she was transportable.


----------



## shadow mum

I used to practice lifting Shadow, but am not allowed to anymore due to a spinal problem. I have no doubt however, that in an emergency, I could lift and carry him. I may not be moving myself for a few days following, but he'd get the care he needed. My DH still lifts Shadow just for fun. Shadow knows that once he's up, he's to stay still. DH actually carried him acrros a railway trestle bridge one day when we were out hiking. Good training for both of them.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Also, it is not always safe to lift a dog in pain. A dog in pain may bite. My brother's collie tried to take his face off. She had been hit by a car and her hip was completely dislocated. He picked her up and she bit him good in the face. In his defense, he did not hold it against her.


Good point, selzer.

It's not a bad idea for dog owners to learn how to emergency-muzzle their dog using a belt, leash, or whatever else is available. A lot of pet first aid / CPR courses do teach this, but you (not you in particular, anyone with a dog) can also ask your vet to show you how to do this in an emergency. It's a good skill to have.

And, obviously ... I guess it needs to be said that, just like people, you shouldn't move a dog if moving the dog would cause more injury or have the potential for more injury.


----------



## blackviolet

When my English Mastiff got sick, I lugged him around. He weighed more than I do. Granted, I couldn't actually LIFT and carry him if he was completely dead weight (maybe I could in an emergency), but I could manage. I could definitely manage the GSD's.

Though if they were severely injured, I couldn't carry them and support them well enough to not disturb their injuries.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've picked up Bianca before just to see if I could lift her and to see if she would tolerate it. I used to pick up my Golden all the time, Ginger weighed between 62-69 pounds at different times of year and ages. I used to pick her up to weigh her (by getting on the scale holding her and then alone, and subtracting.) 
Bianca is a little heavier than Ginger but still manageable, but I have been thinking I would like a bigger dog and I don't think I could lift much more than Bianca's weight.


----------



## angierose

I practice picking up Kaylee now and then. She tolerates it well, and since she hovers around sixty pounds, she's not extremely heavy for me. We do a lot of hiking alone so I've always figured it was a good idea for both of us to be used to it. Not sure if I could lug her miles through the hills, but I could certainly get her out of immediate danger and/or closer to an area where more people would be.


----------



## StryderPup

there is no way in this world I would be able to lift Stryder in an emergency, he is 95 lbs and I am 129 lbs... and we are about the same height


----------



## JKlatsky

I think you'd be surprised what adrenaline can do. I remember when DH's last Mastiff had a neurological event and couldn't walk. His Mom (not a big lady by any standard) managed to get 165lbs of dog into the car to get to the vet. 

I can lift all of my dogs, including the 95lber, although not always easily.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

After Feli got herniated discs, I had to carry her up and down stairs and lift her in and out of the car. Her rehab vet showed me how to, so to not strain her back. I put my arms underneath her belly, one arm just behind her front legs and one far back underneath her belly (like a forklift), wrapped her gently tight (unlike a forklift!), and lifted her (this obviously wouldn't be the right way after a spay surgery!). Myself in the 'duck ass' position, to not hurt my back. We did that for three years.

Years ago one of my dogs got a very nasty pad cut out on a hike and could not put any weight on the paw. We took turns, she limped 100 yards, I carried her 100 yards. Took a long time to get back. Since then, like BowWowMeow/Ruth, I make sure my new dogs are of a weight that I can carry if I have to. Plus I carry bandaging material to be able to make a compression bandage.

Feli weighed 55 lbs, it's within breed standard. Dogs of this size also have a favorable body surface to volume ratio so as to not overheat as quickly as larger dogs do, important if you work with your dog or go on long hikes. Acc. to Coppinger, it's the traditional herding and sled dog size for this reason. Large enough to be able to protect us, too. 

My limit is currently 70 lbs, but I ain't getting stronger!

A colleague lost one of her Bernese Mountain dogs to bloat when she could not lift her 125 lbs dog into the car to bring him to the ER. It happened at 1 am and she called a friend but it took the friend a while to get there. The dog died on the way in the car. The vet might not have been able to save him anyhow, but at least there might have been a chance. 

Good topic, thanks for raising the question.


----------



## Baersmama

JKlatsky.... I agree with you. Who knows what we are capable of if an emergency presented itself. I've heard stories of people lifting cars for a loved one.


----------



## APBTLove

I could certainly lift Sparkles... 12lbs lol


Jaeger, I can. Not easy because it's awkward, but I can.. I'm about 5'3, Jaeger's a bit taller when I stand him up about between 85-90 pounds.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Baersmama said:


> JKlatsky.... I agree with you. Who knows what we are capable of if an emergency presented itself. I've heard stories of people lifting cars for a loved one.


True but personally I would not want to rely on that in an emergency because as you said "who knows." 
I also think the tales of people lifting cars are exaggerated. Pushing/rolling a car maybe, full-on lifting it? Doubtful for many people to be able to do, even with an adrenaline rush. 
The other issue is if you lift more than you can safely carry due to an adrenaline rush, you will likely injure yourself, and probably won't be able to keep it up for very long. 
Since "who knows" is not a good emergency plan, this is why I asked whether people have a plan for what they would do in an emergency, or whether anyone has a device like a dog stretcher (they do make those.)


----------



## Good_Karma

Chicagocanine said:


> True but personally I would not want to rely on that in an emergency because as you said "who knows."
> *I also think the tales of people lifting cars are exaggerated. Pushing/rolling a car maybe, full-on lifting it? Doubtful for many people to be able to do, even with an adrenaline rush. *
> The other issue is if you lift more than you can safely carry due to an adrenaline rush, you will likely injure yourself, and probably won't be able to keep it up for very long.
> Since "who knows" is not a good emergency plan, this is why I asked whether people have a plan for what they would do in an emergency, or whether anyone has a device like a dog stretcher (they do make those.)


Off topic, but in college a couple guys picked up my roomie's car and moved it to a no-parking zone. It was a small car.


----------



## rob31

I could lift my dog in an emergency, but I don't know if I could go a long distance carrying him. Lets hope there never is an emergency.


----------



## gsdmi

Just last weekend I was looking at a site that had medical items to help animals with handicaps. I marked the site, as they had a dog stretcher, and I planned to get it. I could probably lift mine into the car, like someone else mentioned, I do not want to leave it to chance.

There is also a stretcher with wheels, a little pricier, but I could get a dog on it and pull it into the truck, or take it up the ramp. 

I just need to decide which, or both to have. Good topic for thought.


----------



## Liesje

Yes, I can carry all three of my dogs (one at a time). Coke is 65lbs and loves to be picked up and carried like a baby. Nikon is 70lbs and we can pick up if we scoop under his butt and in front of his front legs. I can pick him up and carry him but have more trouble setting him down. Kenya is only 50lbs and will do whatever I say, I could probably get her over my shoulders if I had to.


----------



## doggiedad

yes i can lift my dog. my dog weighs
85 lbs maybe 90 lbs. i can lift him
but how far can i carry him, um ?????


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar is the only one I would have a real hard time at lifting.


----------



## FG167

AbbyK9 said:


> That actually brings up a very good point - does anyone here work with their dogs on being calm when they're being picked up and carried? Does anyone actually practice picking up and holding/carrying their dogs?


Yes, ever since I joined SAR, I have practiced picking up and holding each of my dogs. I can carry them variable distances. Midas at 75 lbs is the hardest for me to carry.



selzer said:


> Also, it is not always safe to lift a dog in pain. A dog in pain may bite. My brother's collie tried to take his face off. She had been hit by a car and her hip was completely dislocated. He picked her up and she bit him good in the face. In his defense, he did not hold it against her.


I bring vet wrap, an extra leash and a muzzle among other things when I take the dogs out - even if it's for a short, 30 min hike in the woods. Mason once got a thorn stuck in his paw, about a half inch in, and couldn't get it out with my fingers - needed pliers. I vet wrapped his foot, tied his leg up to his body (it was a front leg) with my extra leash and he gimped out with me until I could fix him up (used the muzzle, he snapped when in pain). He was happy though - he'd made his find 



Liesje said:


> Yes, I can carry all three of my dogs (one at a time). Coke is 65lbs and loves to be picked up and carried like a baby. Nikon is 70lbs and we can pick up if we scoop under his butt and in front of his front legs. I can pick him up and carry him but have more trouble setting him down. Kenya is only 50lbs and will do whatever I say, I could probably get her over my shoulders if I had to.


I pick Midas up the way you pick up Nikon - seems like it would be uncomfortable, but for his size, I'm not sure what would be better.

I feel like I could convince Madix that the fireman's carry was the way to go. However, he's only 60 lbs and I do practice picking him up the same way I do Midas. Perhaps I should try to get him used to the fireman's carry...certainly won't hurt.


----------



## Lin

I haven't read the thread yet.... But I wanted to mention what happened for me. 

I would have said no, I couldn't. But I did. I'm disabled and not very strong, I can't really carry a large bag of dog food. But when Logan had his seizure in Feb 09, I scooped him up all by myself and rushed him to my car. Somehow I was able to hold him with my arms under the torso, and even open and close the front door. I don't remember much of the door, except leaning him against the wall a bit to free a hand. Once I got to the veterinary hospital it took 2 vet techs to carry him inside. 

When a friend met me at the hospital for support she asked me how I got Logan to the car. I said I didn't know, I just scooped him up and ran. She said I was like those mothers that lift cars off their children. Adrenaline is a powerful drug.


----------



## Kaidsmom

I can lift Kaid and Jazz I know but I have not tried to pick up my new guy Ryn yet.

Kaid is about 68 lbs and Jazz is about 45 lbs. Ryn is a 80 lb GSD. I am pretty sure that I can lift him (I groom dogs and have to lift them in to the tub all day at work).

I do have a story though. When Jazz was about 2 and at about 48 lbs probably she was hit by a car. (my roommate at the time let her out while I was asleep and did not watch her) It was winter and the car windshield was iced over. So I cranked the car and turned on the defrost and went to where she was. I carried her to the car...It was over a quarter mile!! It was awful I was crying the whole way and I collapsed with her in my arms at the end of the drive way. My roommate met me there with the car(the only helpful thing that she did.) oh by the way we are no longer roommates. I know that I need to keep it together next time until I get my dog to safety. (I think that it was the image that upset me she had road rash and was cut up and going into shock when i got to her)


----------



## vicky2200

I can lift one dog easily as she is 50lbs. Another is 70lbs (my GSD) so assuming she was laying down it would be difficult to lift her, but I believe I could do it if I had to.If she was standing I can lift her easily. Sadly my other dog is between 140-150lb s.. There is no lifting him. And there has been times where i have needed to lift him ( like after his first seizure and he couldnt get up for over an hour and we needed to take him to the vet) So in emergency cases, he is not liftable. However,i i can lift his back end for him if/when he needs help standing ( he has hip dysplasia and has a hard time sometimes now that he is older) and once i did manage to lift him into our van, first the front end, then the back ( post seizure) not fun


----------

